# Where to buy replacement speakers



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I have two large speaker cabinets, 36" wide X 24" deep X 24" high that I inherited from my father. He purchased them in 1958 as part of his "component stereo system" and the speakers as you can imagine are pretty much gone. I would like to restore the solid wood cabinets and replace the speakers but I'm not sure where to go for speakers large enough to fill them.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the 'Shack.

I think a good place to look would be www.partsexpress.com . They have tones of drivers.

You would first want to determine what yu need though. What kind o speakers are they? How many drivers per cabinet? Do you know the crossover specs? Cabinet volume? These are important to choosing the right drivers. Intended use playe a big roll, too. What are you going to use them for?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Parts Express
Madisound
http://audiotools.com/drivers.html

You will have to do an evaluation of the cabinets to determine the best drivers to use with them. Particularly the internal volume. Then you can match a low frequency driver to the cabinet and then other drivers that are complementary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

yourgrandma said:


> Hello and welcome to the 'Shack.
> 
> I think a good place to look would be www.partsexpress.com . They have tones of drivers.
> 
> You would first want to determine what yu need though. What kind o speakers are they? How many drivers per cabinet? Do you know the crossover specs? Cabinet volume? These are important to choosing the right drivers. Intended use playe a big roll, too. What are you going to use them for?


Thanks for the info. Sounds like I have some work to do. I'll have to get back to you...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I forgot to add you will likely have to use a new crossover system as well that is matched to the drivers you choose.


----------

